# securité reseau



## miaou (2 Octobre 2016)

bonjour. depuis des années mon wifi ( chez Free) est configuré avec une clé WPA(TKIP+AES) .
et depuis qq jours , d'un coup sur mon iphone j'ai : "avis relatif à la sécurité  :" le WPA n'est pas sécurise utilser le WPA2.....   en plus avec Free je n'ai pas le choi du WPA2
Merci


----------



## kaos (10 Octobre 2016)

C'est simplement un peu de zèle de la part d'Apple au travers d'IOS te disant que la dernière sécu au top c'est le WPA2 t que si t'utilise pas ça, des millions de pirates vont venir chez toi te piquer tes pantoufles ...

Je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de messages sur mon iPhone même quand j'étais en WPA.

Perso j'ai une clefs WEP de base que je change , allé on va dire 1 fois par an et basta, les chances de tentatives d’accès a un wifi privés sont encore plus basses que celle de gagner au loto


----------



## lineakd (11 Octobre 2016)

@miaou, j'ai aussi ce message car le nom de mon réseau est masqué (ssid de la Freebox). Je l'ai su, en appuyant sur (i).
Tu devrais configurer le wifi de ta freebox avec une clé wpa (aes-ccmp) et créé un mot de passe fort.

@kaos, une clé wep en 2016, ne tient que quelques minutes avant que quelqu'un puisse se connecter à ton réseau wifi.


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2016)

ben ça dépend du mot de pass je pense, je teste mes mots de passes sur des sites / je suis à 78%

Par contre je me suis trompé, je crois que je suis en WPA, mais vu ma connexion, personne de censé ne voudrait s'y connecter


----------



## drs (11 Octobre 2016)

Non le wep ne dépend pas du mot de passe.
Il suffit d'intercepter les paquets et on peut reconstruire le mot de passe rapidement.

Ce n'est pas le cas du wpa et du wpa2 qui sont plus robustes, le cryptage étant plus évolué (authentification et cryptage), et l'utilisation de clés "tournantes".


----------



## lineakd (11 Octobre 2016)

@kaos, débit faible mais j'accède à ton réseau. 
Évite de tester tes mots de passes sur les sites, beaucoup ne sont qu'un moyen de créer des dictionnaires de mots de passes.

Un petit podcast parlant des mots passes.


----------

